# Application for homebrewers : iBrewer



## ibrewer (11/4/13)

Hi everybody,

we are an italian team of three young engineers with a strong passion for Homebrewing.

After a long developing time, we finally completed our work: an application for Homebrewers, for Apple devices: “*iBrewer*”. The italian version is obtaining a good success so we decided to develop also the international version.

In a few words, our app helps you during every single brewing phase, also during production phases as mashing, filtering and boiling. Moreover, you can write notes and take photos whenever you want, so that you will never lose any information about your beers.

Here you find everything :

Apple Store : https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/ibrewer/id613548043?mt=8

Our App is costantly updated also thanks to suggestions and feedbacks received by users.
We are interested in your opinion also to improve our application.

We would like to thank the Forum Administrators for allowing us to write here.

Greetings to all !

The iBrewer team .


----------



## DU99 (11/4/13)

No android version....


----------



## ibrewer (11/4/13)

Dear DU99,

we are already working on the Android version.
It will be available as soon as possible.


----------



## brettprevans (11/4/13)

An updated new software to rival beersmith since promash isnt being updated is welcome however yes there needs to be an android version. So many of us use android. Hopefully its mac and pc compatible. Lots of us still use a computer. Interoperability is key.


----------



## CosmicBertie (12/4/13)

Not to sound like a tight-arse, but $5.50 is more than the usual 99c for an untested App. Maybe release a trial (lite) version?

Also, why doesnt anyone add in a stock control area, where you can list what grains/hops/yeast you have, and the App can keep a track of that as you brew?


----------



## wbosher (12/4/13)

Cosmic Bertie said:


> Not to sound like a tight-arse, but $5.50 is more than the usual 99c for an untested App. Maybe release a trial (lite) version?
> 
> Also, why doesnt anyone add in a stock control area, where you can list what grains/hops/yeast you have, and the App can keep a track of that as you brew?


Beersmith does. You can keep an inventory of your grains, hops etc...


----------



## ibrewer (12/4/13)

Dear Cosmic Bertie, our App is not untested.
We just want to know your opinion about it in order to improve it because we know there is always something to do.

Wbosher, we thought about the inventory, but maybe it is not so practical..
If we receive others suggestions about it, we will insert it in next releases, so it will be free for who has already bought the app.
That's the meaning of what I wrote before : asking your opinions for improving, not for testing


----------



## wbosher (12/4/13)

I was just responding to Cosmic Bertie's post. I have never used this function, and probably never will. I guess some may find it useful though.


----------



## ibrewer (12/4/13)

wbosher, I didn't want to criticize anything, I'm sorry if I seemed aggressive. It's not our intention.

Anyway, everybody has his preferred tool for brewing. 

We think our software could be useful for homebrewers, this is our work.


----------



## wbosher (12/4/13)

Don't worry, I don't think you were aggressive, I was just pointing out that it is not a function that I believe I would ever use. Notepad does the trick quite nicely for keeping an inventory.


----------



## ibrewer (12/4/13)

Ahah I thought you were talking about our app, not about that specific function. Sorry, maybe I need more english lessons


----------



## Truman42 (12/4/13)

I like the stepped mash setting with timers. But befoe I buy it can you export and import recipes to your PC? I would use this on brew day but want to be able to export them to my PC to be able to open them in Brewmate or beersmith and save and print them for my brew book.
or if I find a recipe and set it up in Brewmate I want to be able to import it into ibrewer to use on brew day.


----------



## Lurks (12/4/13)

Indeed, beer.xml support?


----------



## acarey (12/4/13)

The alcohol calc doesn't seem to work.


----------



## angus_grant (12/4/13)

Try putting in 1074 and 1016 (e.g no decimal places)


----------



## acarey (12/4/13)

Whoops. Thanks Angus.

IBrewer, as you were


----------



## ibrewer (12/4/13)

Dear Truman and Chinamat, your opinion is very interesting and we put it in our future things to do.

For now, iBrewer can export the global overview of your recipe with an email.
In this email you'll find all the technical data you need, and your notes, too.

Thanks !


----------



## Shifter (13/4/13)

Is there a NO CHILL function??


----------



## ibrewer (13/4/13)

What I know about "No Chill" method is that the wort is racked into a cube or other container, and most of the air content is removed. Then, the wort is left to cool and when it reaches pitching temperature, the wort is aerated and the yeast pitched. Please correct me if it is wrong.
Now, what should a software do to help you in this method ?
Maybe, the calculation of time needed to get right temperature ?


----------



## doon (13/4/13)

Would adjust for hop bitterness as wort stays hotter longer


----------



## ibrewer (13/4/13)

This is interesting.
Well, as we find right formulas we will insert it in next releases. 

I think it is good for those who don't want to waste water for chilling.
Is it a common method in Australia?


----------



## Truman42 (13/4/13)

Yes it's a very common method in Australia, being one of the driest continents on the planet. 

The option to email recipes will certainly do for now but I look forward to future XML support. 

Thanks for listening to our needs Ibrewer.


----------



## ibrewer (15/4/13)

Next releases will contain also "No Chilling" option.


----------



## Truman42 (25/4/13)

Hello IBrewer,
The step mash directions for protein rests are in Italian. 

If you put in a step mash of say 55c the directions below are in Italian. 

For any other temps they are in English. No big deal really but you might want to fix it. 

Having fun playing around with the app and so far I like it.


----------



## mckenry (25/4/13)

I'll buy it. Sounds good.


----------



## ibrewer (25/4/13)

Dear Truman,

we will immediately fix it. Thank you so much and sorry for the inconvenience. 

Customer's satisfaction is our #1 rule. Otherwise, I would not be here 

Important: next monday, 29th April , will be our "Beer Monday" : iBrewer will be half-price   :beer:

I don't think we'll do it again. Our app is already cheap if compared with competitors.

Thank you !


----------



## Truman42 (26/4/13)

ibrewer said:


> Important: next monday, 29th April , will be our "Beer Monday" : iBrewer will be half-price   :beer:
> 
> I don't think we'll do it again. Our app is already cheap if compared with competitors.
> 
> Thank you !


Now you tell me...


----------



## ibrewer (26/4/13)

You're right... 
Next time you'll come in Italy I'll offer you a beer. My beer of course:
it's a Honey Lager. Hope you like it


----------



## Truman42 (26/4/13)

At half price I would jump on board if you have an Iphone or Ipad.

It has quite an extensive list of malts available and the abiliy to add your own makes this a great app. You can also add water salts etc too. 

A few minor issues though.

1. When you go into a created recipe and choose ingredients> malts and then select a malt it shows the SRM, OG and quantity of that malt but doesnt list the malt at the top. A minor issue, but you would have to go back if you werent quite sure which malt you were looking at/adjusting.

2. As far as I can see you cant edit a recipe already created and change malts, hops quantities etc. When you click on edit all you can change is the name, volume and efficiency. Often we need to change the malts or their quantities, same with hops. (apolgies if this is possible, but i am unable to find how to do it)

3. Do alarms go of for hop adjustments or do they just turn green? I had a 60 min boil with a 60 min hop addition and when i started the boil timer the hop addition turned green. An alarm would be better.

4. Rather than enter litres in pot and litres in fermenter it would be better if the user just added a brew length (total litres of beer to bottle/keg etc) and then your app used formulas to calculate original water volume, sparge volume etc. Of course you would then require the user to enter details such as evaporation rates, grain absorption rate, losses to kettle trub and losses to fermenter etc etc. Bu this would be inline with what other brewing software curently does.

Anyway some ideas for futue updates.


----------



## ibrewer (26/4/13)

Truman, if you continue like this, I should insert your name in the "info" > " Edited by " screen of the app 

Here are my answers:

1) You selected that specific malt just 2 seconds before. Don't you remember it ? Just tap again. It will takes other 2 seconds. I know, time is money. Anyway, we could consider it for next releases 

2) It is always possible to change everything you need. Just come back to ingredients and change what you need.

3) The alert is expected. Now we control again. If it doesn't work, we immediatly fix it.

4) Everybody has a different way to brew: we preferred not to calculate those volumes because it could help somebody but not everybody. Anyway, In the "filtering" part there is the wort absorption in grains (and in next release there will be a help for BIAB too), there is the evaporation rates (of course you can change the default value) and other technical tools, results of years of homebrewing.

Most of all, everybody can write notes and take photos in every single brewing step, so you can customize your beer production.
Everyone brews in a different way, and this is what makes this hobby so charming.

Thanks for your interest, really.
For further technical questions please contact us at [email protected] .

I remind everybody that next monday our app will be at half price.

Relax, don't worry, have a homebrew!


----------



## ibrewer (26/4/13)

Post Scriptum: The alarm works well, just put the app in standby.
We don't think you'll be watching the screen for 60 minutes..


----------



## Truman42 (26/4/13)

Mate I still can't see how to remove or change an ingredient. I went into recipes, selected my recipe, clicked on ingredients, malts, and if I select a malt already added all I can change is the arm, oh and quantity. I can add a new malt but cannot remove an existing one.


----------



## bum (26/4/13)

Can you delete and existing addition and insert a new one?


----------



## ibrewer (27/4/13)

Truman, try tapping the screen where there is the Malt, from left to the right (keep your finger on the screen while you are moving it).
It is the same thing you do when you open the iPhone an you "slide to unlock" . Let me know 

Bum, of course you can. The way is the same.


----------



## bum (27/4/13)

I would have assumed so. I was just making a point for Truman's sake.

Thanks for answering. Good luck with your venture.


----------



## Truman42 (27/4/13)

ibrewer said:


> Truman, try tapping the screen where there is the Malt, from left to the right (keep your finger on the screen while you are moving it).
> It is the same thing you do when you open the iPhone an you "slide to unlock" . Let me know
> 
> Bum, of course you can. The way is the same.


HA Ha..You mean swipe to delete. Yes of course. That worked. Thanks, should have thought to try that as its the standard deleting function on most lists within apps.


----------



## ibrewer (29/4/13)

Only today, iBrewer at $ 2.99 instead of $ 5.49 :beer:
https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/ibrewer/id613548043?mt=8&affId=1507406&ign-mpt=uo%3D4


----------



## KingKong (29/4/13)

You would sell more product if it was available on android!


----------



## Parks (29/4/13)

ibrewer said:


> Wbosher, we thought about the inventory, but maybe it is not so practical..
> If we receive others suggestions about it, we will insert it in next releases, so it will be free for who has already bought the app.
> That's the meaning of what I wrote before : asking your opinions for improving, not for testing


The good thing with BeerSmith having your inventory is you can restrict ingredient lists to "what I have in stock". Makes it very easy to add by stuff you have on hand.

Having said that I never seem to keep my inventory in Beersmith matched 100% to reality even when it has a "remove from inventory" feature per recipe...


----------



## Parks (29/4/13)

ibrewer said:


> Only today, iBrewer at $ 2.99 instead of $ 5.49 :beer:
> https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/ibrewer/id613548043?mt=8&affId=1507406&ign-mpt=uo%3D4


Bought!

Will give it a run.


----------



## 431neb (29/4/13)

Given I was always searching google for the bloody bulk priming calculator this is worth it for that alone. Half price today (almost)..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/4/13)

KingKong said:


> You would sell more product if it was available on android!


it is coming on may 1st.


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/4/13)

When it comes out on android I'll be giving it a look as well, it'll make things easier not having to run back into the house to input stuff into the computer


----------



## Parks (1/5/13)

431neb said:


> Given I was always searching google for the bloody bulk priming calculator this is worth it for that alone. Half price today (almost)..


This feature looks really good.

The rest of the app lacks polish though and at this point isn't going to replace my copy of BeerSmith.

I think the style guide integration is the main thing I miss.

A few bugs:

1. Litres, not Liters (Americans spell Liters but don't use metric)
2. Search function only searches based on the start of the string so if I type '05' looking for US-05 it doesn't match.

The front page of the app shouldn't be there. Go straight to recipes and don't separate Kit from other (have it as an option when creating a new recipe). Tools could then be an icon in the top or wherever. I think most people would want to go straight to recipes when using their mobile (IMO).

Otherwise it is a pretty good app feature wise. Certainly has been some thought put into it.


----------



## ibrewer (1/5/13)

Dear Parks,
style guide is arriving.
I thank you for your other opinions. Our app will be continuously updated, this is only the beginning.


----------



## Parks (1/5/13)

ibrewer said:


> Dear Parks,
> style guide is arriving.
> I thank you for your other opinions. Our app will be continuously updated, this is only the beginning.


Awesome. What I suggest may or may not be how anyone else feels so I'm sure you will grow and change your product to suit the majority.

It certainly is a great start!


----------



## givemeamash (12/5/13)

bought the app, can I export / email the recipe???


----------



## DU99 (12/5/13)

went to google play no ibrewer


----------



## givemeamash (12/5/13)

can you export / email the recipe


----------



## ibrewer (13/5/13)

Yes, it is possible to email the recipe with all informations and with any notes or pictures you made.
In the email there will be also some more technical data that are not visualized in the app overview.

We are working on version 1.2 which will contain many innovations, also some things that you asked us in this Forum.

The Android version will be available as soon as possible.


----------



## ibrewer (7/6/13)

Hi everybody, 

The new iBrewer 1.2 version has just been released. 
There are many innovations, thanks also to your suggestions.

For example: 

- we have a No-Chill IBU calculator (#Shifter)
- some bugs have been fixed (#Truman)
- the search algorithm has been improved (#Parks)

Apple Store: https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/ibrewer/id613548043?mt=8

For a limited time period, the price is of 1,99 $ instead of 5,49 $. 
For every question, you can write us on [email protected] or on our fb page.   

Nowadays we are working on the Android version.

Thanks for your partecipation, 
it helps us to grow and to give you a really satisfying product.

Bye !


----------

